# The Non HIP Thread



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Yesterday, I received the Stokowski Columbia Stereo Recordings box set in the mail. It included four Bach Chorale Prelude transcriptions i've either never heard before or rushed over to get to Toccata and Fugue in D Minor. They're Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Esu Christ BWV 639, Nun komm der Heiden Hellend BWV 599, and Wir glauben all' an einen Gott BWV 680.

Oh my! These are the most sublime and beautiful little things I've ever heard. I listened to them three times because I couldn't believe what I was hearing. The counterpoint wove through with such smoothness and beautifully molded expressiveness, I felt like crying. I could see Stoki's hands in my head forming the phrases. I think I have these on the RCA box, but this particular recording was made when Stoki returned to the Philadelphia Orchestra after thirty years. It was like he dropped right back into the groove he left in the late thirties when their team was the very best in the world.

Amazing. It's flabbergasting. Anyone else have favorite NON HIP recordings?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Any Bach by GG.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The Stoki box has Gould with him on Beethoven's fifth piano concerto too.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

This is definitely my favourite recording of the third orchestral suite






It also makes a huge difference to the second Brandenburg to have a real trumpet playing.

I also hate those Classical recordings when it sounds like it's holiday season and the orchestra hasn't bothered to turn up, and there's about 2 violins playing against the whole wind section.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a _mean_ interpretation of Bach's lute suites BWV996 and 997:


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

Is this restricted to Bach or Baroque music? Because HIP recordings have been done even up to mid/late Romantic music, so that leaves a lot of room for favourite non-HIP recordings!


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Edwin Fischer playing the Brandenburg 5. Here's the first half of the first movement:


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I know I said I only listen to HIP Baroque, but that's not actually true!

Bach's Mass in B Minor by Klemperer truly touches me





Henryk Szeryng's performance of the solo violin sonatas and partitas are my favorite





And of course, Glenn Gould.





But so far, those are my only exceptions.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

By the way, if someone could recommend a non-HIP Mozart Requiem, I would be very grateful. There are so many good recordings, but I'm yet to fall in love with a truly _great_ one.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

bigshot said:


> Anyone else have favorite NON HIP recordings?


Were I in a feistier and more pugnacious mood, I would respond "Norrington's performances of Beethoven"... but I'll refrain.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I have lots of HIP cantatas but this is some of the most beautiful and majestic Bach I know, Janet Baker with Wolfgang Gönnenwein & Süddeutscher Madrigalchor. So totally unHIP it is a wonder its butt doesn't fall off, but what a butt!









One of my favorite recordings of Mozart's Requiem is Böhm's from 1971, which is squarer than flairs nowadays but is like outta sight daddio.









Interesting, my pictures don't work, maybe I shouldn't say butt, the software thinks I am posting pictures of bottoms, i'm not honest.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mozart's Symphony No. 40 by George Szell and Bruno Walter's recording of Beethoven's 6th symphony were recommended to me by members of this forum, and they're tremendous. 

And personally, I prefer Nathan Millstein's first recordings of Bach's Sonatas and Partidas.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A few favourites
Bach Double Concerto - Heifetz/Friedman, stereo (RCA)





Pergolesi: Stabat Mater / Abbado





Bach: Toccata B911 / Argerich





Vivaldi: Magnificat & Gloria / Muti (EMI)









Concerning the *Mozart Requiem*, I´ve always found the early Colin Davis philips issue very good, in spite of that it is not a very celebrated one


----------

